# Commercials before playing?



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

It seems that every time I pick a show that is on my bolt, it takes a few seconds to start. I just figured out that it is not a coincidence that runs a commercial before my recorded show starts. Clicking the jumps ahead 30 sec button does start the recorded show immediately, but this really annoys me.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

genebopp said:


> It seems that every time I pick a show that is on my bolt, it takes a few seconds to start. I just figured out that it is not a coincidence that runs a commercial before my recorded show starts. Clicking the jumps ahead 30 sec button does start the recorded show immediately, but this really annoys me.


FIX: Removing Ads Before Watching a Recorded Event


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks. I didnt know it was a thing.


----------



## hughgotit (Apr 11, 2020)

These new commercials really suck. I try to control what I watch and listen to and this delays the start of the show with unwanted and objectionable content. This is not what I signed on for. We are all paying a premium price to have a TiVo, especially with unlimited service. THESE COMMERCIALS MUST STOP !!!


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

So we are getting a bolt this weekend and I was reading about the commercial ads. Someone said to call Tivo and tell them you want them turned off can you not do that? I guess being able to do the 30 second skip is better than nothing but we're going to hate having ads. We have a Roamio Plus now.


----------



## genebopp (Dec 12, 2008)

I emailed them a couple of months ago. They turned them the pre-roll BS off, now it is back. I emailed them again and have not heard back. I did buy and return the stream4k, so my account was "touched" I dont know if that had anything to do with it or not.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

genebopp said:


> I emailed them a couple of months ago. They turned them the pre-roll BS off, now it is back. I emailed them again and have not heard back. I did buy and return the stream4k, so my account was "touched" I dont know if that had anything to do with it or not.


They've just screwed up (and the pre-roll ads sometimes return after a software upgrade). Just call TiVo and request, again, that the pre-roll ads be turned off. I've never read, here, of TiVo not honoring the request.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> They've just screwed up (and the pre-roll ads sometimes return after a software upgrade). Just call TiVo and request, again, that the pre-roll ads be turned off. I've never read, here, of TiVo not honoring the request.


I just told my husband about them he said if they don't turn them off it's going back. Our Bolt should be here this afternoon.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Rose4uKY said:


> I just told my husband about them he said if they don't turn them off it's going back. Our Bolt should be here this afternoon.


That shouldn't be an issue. And remember: if you don't like the TE4 user interface, you always can sidegrade back to the TE3 UI--and TE3 doesn't have the ads to begin with.*

* Keep in mind, as someone else pointed out, that if you go back to TE3 from TE4, you lose the recordings then on your TiVo box in the process. And so, transfer any recordings that you want to save to your PC first (and then back again after), and/or move back to TE3 as early as possible so as only to affect limited recordings. (Easy-to-use freeware software to transfer shows to/from your TiVo box: pyTivo Desktop, developed by one of the moderators here -- pyTivo Desktop. There's also a very long thread about it here -- Easier to use pyTivo.)


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> That shouldn't be an issue. And remember: if you don't like the TE4 user interface, you always can sidegrade back to the TE3 UI--and TE3 doesn't have the ads to begin with.*
> 
> * Keep in mind, as someone else pointed out, that if you go back to TE3 from TE4, you lose the recordings then on your TiVo box in the process. And so, transfer any recordings that you want to save to your PC first (and then back again after), and/or move back to TE3 as early as possible so as only to affect limited recordings. (Easy-to-use freeware software to transfer shows to/from your TiVo box: pyTivo Desktop, developed by one of the moderators here -- pyTivo Desktop. There's also a very long thread about it here -- Easier to use pyTivo.)


Thanks! We will try TE4 and we hope to just keep it! I mean it goes with the newer box and he said he didn't really care about the voice but he said he will try it and may like it and use it. I guess we'll wait and see. Thanks Everyone!


----------

